# cc hits



## stick&string1989

Does anyone remember when cc were hit last year for the draw. It should be anytime. Good luck.


----------



## johnnycake

I seem to recall people getting hit around the 17-18th?


----------



## polarbear

I got hit for general deer on May 21 last year


----------



## svmoose

I heard they are getting hit starting yesterday. Now I'll have to check my card several hundred times a day....-O,-


----------



## goofy elk

These people claiming to have had hits are full of BS, Because,,,,,

*IT'S NOT THE 17 th YET !!;-)*

That's when they will show up as 'Pending charges'... About 5 pm mst


----------



## martymcfly73

goofy elk said:


> These people claiming to have had hits are full of BS, Because,,,,,
> 
> *IT'S NOT THE 17 th YET !!;-)*
> 
> That's when they will show up as 'Pending charges'... About 5 pm mst


I thought you left? Your get your rear handed to you on MM:what:


----------



## goofy elk

martymcfly73 said:


> I thought you left? Your get your rear handed to you on MM:what:


I actually get along VERY WELL with the MM boys ....

You'd know that Marty if U weren't such a UWN nerd .....


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

Your self imposed ban from here didn't last long Goofy. I got a hit from another state... does that count?


----------



## mack1950

the hits are coming ladies and gentlemen i just got popped for my muzzy deer and a cwmu antelope tag.:grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## wshiwsfshn

Got my DH hit today!!!! Now just gotta wait to see which area they gave me....


----------



## ARCHER11

Got hit for my archery deer tag this evening! Good luck guys!


----------



## Huge29

Mine hit on the 18th last year and nothing yet.


----------



## PeakHunter

I got hit for 2 deer tags and LE Elk Late Fishlake


----------



## goofy elk

Well I'll be damned,,, *2 day early!!!!!!*

*I drew LE elk .. With 3 points!!! :grin:*

Guess that moose permit will have to wait til 2014 8)

Couple of general deer tags, It's waaaaay cool my kids get all 3 hunts. Love it:!:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

goofy elk said:


> Well I'll be damned,,, *2 day early!!!!!!*
> 
> *I drew LE elk .. With 3 points!!! :grin:*
> 
> Guess that moose permit will have to wait til 2014 8)
> 
> Couple of general deer tags, It's waaaaay cool my kids get all 3 hunts. Love it:!:


You lucky dog! That's gonna be one action packed year!


----------



## MuleyCrazy

Everyone in my family drew a deer tag! So stoked!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

Well I am going to be the first downer.. 8 points and I didn't get archery book cliffs.. WTF..


----------



## Longgun

HA! Good for you Goofy! 

What unit? pm if you'd rather.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

my card got hit for 7 deer tags.four for archery and three for rifle.


----------



## gwailow

I got nailed for my LE Elk tag this morning after applying since before my voice cracked.
Card also got hit for my wife's general deer archery tag. Should be a fun year!


----------



## 400BULL

So far it looks like 4 general season deer tags for me.


----------



## alpinebowman

Couple of archery snatch tags for me and my brother-*|*--*|*- and archery deer tags for all.-~|-


----------



## Truelife

OOO°)OOYES!!! I drew a muzzle loader deer tag for Vernon. Took 10 points. My wife and son got general rifle deer tags as well.


----------



## UtahMountainMan

Nothing for me so far. I have 2 DH tags, a group of 4 for general deer tags, and 2 LE elk apps on my card for a couple cousins, brother, and myself. 

Hopefully they are still hitting....


----------



## hawkeye

Wasatch LE archery for me!


----------



## blackirish

Central Mountains-Manti LE Archery
General season Archery deer

Its been a good morning.


----------



## par1975

It only took me 20 years but I drew my Henry Mountain Buffalo!! Got my hit around 5:00 this morning!


----------



## Raptorman

Congrats Par! That will be a hunt of a lifetime. Goofy, what LE Elk if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Truelife

Congrats Par1975! That's a big one. Are you familiar with the area? If not send me a pm. I was down there a couple of weeks ago and we saw a whole bunch of buffalo. Saw 3 with collars on them.


----------



## Raptorman

Nothing yet, should be getting at least one LE elk and a few Gen Deer tags. Good luck to all


----------



## middlefork

Cache Archery deer for me. Yea!*(())*


----------



## Mtnbeer

Dedicated Hunter and Limited Entry Speedgoat for me. 8)


----------



## Califbowmen

We are 0 for 3. No hits, runs or errors. Maybe to soon to check. Congrats to those that drew so far.


----------



## PBH

Looks like a Dedicated Hunter tag for me!!


Oh -- wait a minute. This is my second year. I already knew that I had a tag...


----------



## tallbuck

hawkeye said:


> Wasatch LE archery for me!


Jealous! I am hoping to still have my card hit! Found two great bulls last year.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Either my wife got her buffalo hunt or I drew my mtn goat! Either way we have a OIL hunt coming up!


----------



## HunterDavid

Two general deer tags for the boys.... No Wasatch LE Elk with 9 points, now 10. Glad the kids got tags!


----------



## adamsoa

Well, shoot. I was hit with a $40. So either me or one of my kids drew a deer tag. 
Unless there's someway that they will post different hits on a credit card (which I don't think they do) Its a SOL year for us. 
At least we can still fish.

Good luck to those of you who drew.

Andy


----------



## johnnycake

Well my dad got hit for $413 so most likely it is his mt. goat tag(17 pts) but possibly my brother's nanny tag or my other brothers cow bison tag. 
so far nothin' for me!


----------



## ktowncamo

Nada for me....yet. My buddy drew Wasatch LE Elk which will be awesome to help him get a bull! Almost more fired up for him than if I had drawn.


----------



## Longgun

Mtnbeer said:


> Dedicated Hunter and Limited Entry Speedgoat for me. 8)


Grats man, Unit?

(i have a few friends banking on the any weapon Bonanza)


----------



## Longgun

gotta love Christmas time here @ UWN... :grin:


Mods: where's the smiley lil dude shredding christmas wrap?


----------



## outdoorser

Hey how long could we still have hopes if we haven't had any hits yet?


----------



## GaryFish

I don't know about opening a present, but you can use this one.

:first:http://utahwildlife.net/forum/images/newsmile/first.gif


----------



## Longgun

outdoorser said:


> Hey how long could we still have hopes if we haven't had any hits yet?


depends... one example would be if you are one of the REAL lucky ones you will be informed of your UN, then a short time later you will recieve the golden phonecall... telling you that you were graciously given a tag that was turned in for one reason or another. it happened to a good friend of mine on the willard billy hunt, and another time to me on the swan draw. another, would be how long it takes your bank to process the charge.


----------



## Longgun

GaryFish said:


> I don't know about opening a present, but you can use this one.
> 
> :first:http://utahwildlife.net/forum/images/newsmile/first.gif


Lol, nice...


----------



## reb8600

Got hit for general season deer today.


----------



## outdoorser

Thanks longgun. I just realized that I didn't put enough money in my debit card yesterday:x i'll have to transfer some just in case.


----------



## Longgun

outdoorser said:


> Thanks longgun. I just realized that I didn't put enough money in my debit card yesterday:x i'll have to transfer some just in case.


You bet!

Yes, do! you never know how these things will shake out until complete.


----------



## pizzaman_288

i got hit for deer dont know yet if it was for muzzleloader or general still waiting to see if i get le elk


----------



## johnnycake

> depends... one example would be if you are one of the REAL lucky ones you will be informed of your UN, then a short time later you will recieve the golden phonecall... telling you that you were graciously given a tag that was turned in for one reason or another. it happened to a good friend of mine on the willard billy hunt, and another time to me on the swan draw. another, would be how long it takes your bank to process the charge.


as was stated earlier....you never know....last year I was unsuccessful on everything, until november when I got a bison tag!


----------



## Mtnbeer

Longgun said:


> Grats man, Unit?
> 
> (i have a few friends banking on the any weapon Bonanza)


I think I drew Book Cliffs South, any weapon. I expected to draw it next year or the year after, not this year (I'm waiting out my five year elk moratorium).


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I got nicked for $40 so I guess I'll be hunting a deer.


----------



## FSHCHSR

2 hits for 40 cache archery for me and the boy woo hoo


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Just got hit for dedicated hunter! Oh yeah!OOO°)OO


----------



## huntinfanatic

One hit so far for $40, probably 2nd choice muzzy deer for the girlfriend. Im already in the DH Program. Still hoping for more hits in the next couple of days.
For all those worrying, you still have hope! It takes a few days to charge everyone, last year I had hits 3 days apart. If your card hasn't been hit by sunday night its probably safe to say you didnt draw.


----------



## 06springfield

413 hit My wife's bison or my goat tag. Either way a huge win. I have 2 points and she has no points. My whole family got their general deer this will be my wife and daughters first hunt. I finally know what its like to be one of " those guys"


----------



## goofy elk

Longgun said:


> HA! Good for you Goofy!
> 
> What unit? pm if you'd rather.


Anthro, same tag as I had in 2004 and killed ''goofyelk' on ...

I like Anthro better than the Wasatch, Manti type hunts, TOO CROWDED!

I know Anthro WAAAAY GOOD, and there's only 5 permits
I'll probably never see another hunter........


----------



## oilcan

Looks like i drew the Wasatch late Elk hunt.


----------



## humpyflyguy

Surprised no one is reporting some plateau speed goats with the increase tag numbers


----------



## 2:22

Congrats to all of the great hunts that everyone is getting. I remember a day not too long ago when i wouldn't have given you a wooden nickle to hunt the areas that you all are so excited about now. Wow what a difference the past 20 years or so of good conservation has made.;-)


----------



## gwailow

oilcan said:


> Looks like i drew the Wasatch late Elk hunt.


How many points did you have? I have a couple buddies that put in for the same hunt but haven't heard anything yet....One of the big mysteries this season, how many points it was going to take to draw a late Wasatch tag.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Wife drew Deer tag, Bro in Law drew Snatch Muzzy LE Elk, 2nd year DH for me


----------



## oilcan

I had 12 N.R. points


----------



## Bruiser

Book Cliffs Any Weapon Buck tag for me with 9 points!


----------



## martymcfly73

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Wife drew Deer tag, Bro in Law drew Snatch Muzzy LE Elk, 2nd year DH for me


How many points did your bro in law have for muzzy? I have 10 and no hits:banghead::banghead:


----------



## waspocrew

Wife drew her first rifle deer tag and looks like I got my muzzy deer again :grin:


----------



## wbcougster

anyone out there using a Cabelas card for their tags? My experience has been that it takes 5-7 days longer for us to see our charges online. Do others have this same experience?


----------



## svmoose

wbcougster said:


> anyone out there using a Cabelas card for their tags? My experience has been that it takes 5-7 days longer for us to see our charges online. Do others have this same experience?


Ya, I'm on my Cabelas card again - dang it. I don't know that it takes quite that long. But at least a day or two. Plus the charges seem to sort of trickle in a little bit.

Next year I need to remember not to use that card.


----------



## 400BULL

wbcougster,

When I last checked, my Cabelas card had not been hit but I have a pending $80.00 transaction. If you take your current account balance add that to your amount available and then subtract the sum from your credit limit you can usually tell if you have some pending transactions waiting to post.


----------



## Fishracer

Got a 40 charge. Looks like my 15 year old will be huntin muzzy deer.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Two out of four general deer tags and an antelope tag for one of the girls. ----SS


----------



## UtahMountainMan

Finally got some charges! My buddy and I drew Dedicated tags, and my bro and bro in law drew their general season deer tags.

I did not draw my LE deer tag and the other 3 guys did not draw their LE elk tags.


----------



## outdoorser

I was just going to ask if anybody has gotten pronghorn yet, but SS answered before I asked. Anybody else?


----------



## Raptorman

Still nothing, it's on a Cabela's card though... So I'll keep waiting "patiently"


----------



## derekp1999

$140 charge pending on my Cabela's Visa. Looks like general muzzleloader deer for my group.


----------



## Rspeters

Funny, I remember seeing a thread almost exactly like this a year or two ago in AZ. Unfortunately I've been in the "my card didn't get a charge" group both times.


----------



## Raptorman

Derek, did it show up online or did you have to call to get the pending charge?


----------



## Critter

I don't think that it being a Cabela's card has anything to do with when it post. Cabela's just uses a cc company like Bank of America or Citi with their name on it. Up until the last 6 months my Master Card that was issued by Citi didn't show any pending credit post on it and you had to wait until it actually showed up. Now it will show a pending credit when I look at "recent transactions"

Good luck all, I am now off to check my CC for any pending credit that might be posted.


----------



## Raptorman

Right, but it sounds like the CC company that Cabela's uses takes longer than some to show the transactions online.


----------



## derekp1999

Raptorman said:


> Derek, did it show up online or did you have to call to get the pending charge?


No, I just pulled up my account then did some math:

credit limit - (current balance + available credit) = pending charges

I have not used the card recently so there are no charges that are outstanding and I have a $160 discrepancy... which just happens to be the exact amount for the 4 general deer tags on the application I attached my card to. Most guys start saying their cards have been hit & I figure my stuff gets posted about 3 days later... it's just the process thru the Cabela's system, I guess.


----------



## svmoose

What's price on Youth deer tags? Aren't they $40 also?


----------



## Raptorman

Cool, thanks Derek


----------



## kailey29us

Looks like archery deer for me and general deer for my son. My friends wife drew a rifle deer tag on the Paunsaugunt with 0 points, couldn't believe it.


----------



## TAK

Looks like I drew that Antelope Island tag! >>O:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## outdoors

I drew a muzzy deer tag and my two brothers drew archery deer tags!!


----------



## Muley73

Looks like 3 general deer tags for me and my boys and LE Archery Elk for me. Not bad for burning 5 elk points!


----------



## grizzly

I'll be spending my time on the La Sal trying to help my wife get her first elk. She drew the Muzzy tag. It's gonna be fun.

Grizzly


----------



## huntnfool

dutton anyweapon antelope for me and neighbor's boy


----------



## dank80

I got one $40 hit for a general muzzle loader deer tag and a $285 hit for a LE wasatch elk muzzle loader tag!


----------



## martymcfly73

dank80 said:


> I got one $40 hit for a general muzzle loader deer tag and a $285 hit for a LE wasatch elk muzzle loader tag!


Did you use my card? I'm waiting for those as well. How many elk pts?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

martymcfly73 said:


> How many points did your bro in law have for muzzy? I have 10 and no hits:banghead::banghead:


He had 10 as well.


----------



## martymcfly73

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> He had 10 as well.


:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## hazmat

martymcfly73 said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


man i fill even more fortunate to draw the muzzy tag with just 2 points now.


----------



## Critter

martymcfly73 said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


That is one thing that is so nice about Utah's bonus point system, you just never know. I saw a situation a couple of years ago where a person with max points didn't draw. -O,-


----------



## dank80

martymcfly73 said:


> Did you use my card? I'm waiting for those as well. How many elk pts?


Five points.


----------



## martymcfly73

dank80 said:


> Five points.


Congrats. Will be a good hunt.


----------



## gdog

LE Archery Elk Wasatch


----------



## awbmab

My dad got his Newfie Sheep and my bro got his Lone Peak Goat!!


----------



## tallbuck

awbmab, 

HOW AWESOME! Looks like it will be a busy fall for your guys!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Just got internet back in the house after months of remodeling and a grueling move. Just checked my card online and BINGO.

Son drew Wasatch LE Archery Elk (3 points) and I drew the Henrys Bison Cow tag (12 points). I have been putting in for the Bull Bison for years but after doing some math and realizing that point creep would haunt me forever, my brother and I are going after the cows.


----------



## Steveb

SE Utah general muzzleloader!


----------



## Andymansavage

My family all got their deer tags, but that's it....Should be a fun fall!


----------



## Bears Butt

Muzzy buck for me!


----------



## Califbowmen

As of 10am today, no CC hits. Are the individual tag numbers for this draw based on weapon type, unit and resident or NR available.


----------



## sanpeteboy

boy drew a youth bull tag and his deer tag. Last year I wasn't the best father a boy could have I spaced putting him and he hasn't let me forget. I think I have redeemed myself this year. I was planning on taking him out to the uinta's but money and time isn't going to let that happen if any of you guys want to share some info on the area over by nephi it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elkaddict

when will they stop charging cc?


----------



## goofy elk

ALL CC charges were ran on the 14/15th.....

They show as pending charges until banking companys clear them
to payment/statements status ....

This takes 2-5 days, leading people to believe that the DWR/fallon
is still making hits........Its not true.


----------



## goofy elk

Califbowmen said:


> As of 10am today, no CC hits. Are the individual tag numbers for this draw based on weapon type, unit and resident or NR available.


Here you go. scroll down page to '2013 permis avalible'...

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/hunting-information/big-game.html


----------



## goofy elk

sanpeteboy said:


> boy drew a youth bull tag and his deer tag. Last year I wasn't the best father a boy could have I spaced putting him and he hasn't let me forget. I think I have redeemed myself this year. I was planning on taking him out to the uinta's but money and time isn't going to let that happen if any of you guys want to share some info on the area over by nephi it would be greatly appreciated.


Ummmm, were u been?

South and west of Nephi has a WHOLE new anybull area opening
this year.........Fillmore oak creek and West Beaver...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

goofy elk said:


> Ummmm, were u been?
> 
> South and west of Nephi has a WHOLE new anybull area opening
> this year.........Fillmore oak creek and West Beaver...


I think he's aware of the new areas. He's asking for specific pointers regarding the new areas.


----------



## goofy elk

^^^^ Just re-red it bowhunt, ur right, my-bad..^^^^


----------



## goofy elk

Truefuly Sanpeteboy, Find permision on private ground that
holds elk on either unit.........Then you'll have a good hunt


----------



## Califbowmen

thanks for the info link GE!!


----------



## johnnycake

Whoohoo! looks like either me(10 pts) or my wife(2 points) drew out on LE elk!


----------



## mikevanwilder

grizzly said:


> I'll be spending my time on the La Sal trying to help my wife get her first elk. She drew the Muzzy tag. It's gonna be fun.
> 
> Grizzly


Awesome hunt Grizzly!!! I had that tag 2 years ago and a buddy last year. That is IMHO the best elk tag for the La Sals!


----------



## Califbowmen

I checked the website that GE referred me to for tag numbers but it only gives a total tag count and does not give you tag numbers for rifle, muzzy or archery nor does it give resident/ non resident numbers. Since no CC hits, I would have liked to know what my chances were for drawing a tag. Next year maybe.:sad:


----------



## goofy elk

Califbowmen said:


> I checked the website that GE referred me to for tag numbers but it only gives a total tag count and does not give you tag numbers for rifle, muzzy or archery nor does it give resident/ non resident numbers. Since no CC hits, I would have liked to know what my chances were for drawing a tag. Next year maybe.:sad:


You must be talking general deer? Cuz thats the only not broke down.

Here's a link to last years general deer draw odds,
It's broke down to res/non-res, weapon choice......

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/12_general_deer.pdf


----------



## huntress

*looks like we are not going to Disneyland for Thanksgiving again.*

3- Kamas Deer Tags
and by the way Mom drew her Rocky Mountain Bighorn(max points)


----------



## Elkaddict

If I haven't had my cc hit by now am I out of luck? O do you think their is still a chance?


----------



## Critter

Elkaddict said:


> If I haven't had my cc hit by now am I out of luck? O do you think their is still a chance?


There is always a chance but it is going away fast.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog

My Cabelas card just showed hits this morn.
285.00 and 40.00 Looks like LE Elk, Where and with what I dont know yet.
And some weapon for a deer above the house.
Were gonna have meat in the freezer this winter
Still no Moose and figured it was my best chance to.


----------



## goofy elk

Mine showed up as pending charges on Wednesday morning at 4am.
Only way I knew this was by calling and speaking to a rep.... 
Then , this morning (Sat 5-18 ) the charges showed up on my
statement. . This morning was the first time the charges
were reviewable by telephone computer messaging.... 
Exactly the same as years passed. I use a Capital one VISA.. 
My point is, if I had not talked to a 'live' person, Wednesday,
I Would have not known I had charges until today..... I think this happens to quite a few folks.

And ya, Yellowdog, Exact same boat!
Knew I had a 75% or better shot at my moose tag this year,
Basically put in for elk planning on gaining a point, And pulled the elk tag ...

When this happens you are automatically pulled out of the OIAL draws,
as you can NOT have both the same year....I'm at 18 points now on moose


----------



## wbcougster

My cablelas card just posted a charge. Looks like Central Manti muzzleloader for me. Finally!


----------



## outdoorser

Okay can we safely say that we didn't draw if we haven't had a CC hit yet?


----------



## Critter

I would say that it isn't official until you get the dear John letter.


----------



## wixxman

When do you think we will start seeing the dear John e-mails? I get that before the snail mail shows up.:--(


----------



## Packout

I have not checked my CC and hope to withstand the curiosity until we get the emails/letters.


----------



## klbzdad

2nd year DH and bought points this year on the other hunts because of school and surgery. Our entire camp drew out this year and almost all of my family drew tags as well. Don't have to listen to the whiney camp garbage I did last year.
-O,-


----------



## ridgetop

Packout said:


> I have not checked my CC and hope to withstand the curiosity until we get the emails/letters.


Me too.


----------



## saturn_guy

I knew I was an unlucky person, I have never really won anything in the past, and I don't do so swell on the Slots in Vegas, but I felt pretty confident going into the draw that I would draw out. I didn't last year, so I had a point going in. I even had Karma on my side. I looked up the odds of drawing and saw that with a point, I had a 1 in 1.4 chance. Well It looks like my luck is worse than I thought because it doesn't look like I am getting a tag this year either!:sad: I should have taken it as a sign when I couldn't even draw an antlerless tag last year. Oh well, I guess I will help my cousin out again. Good luck everyone. Of course maybe coming from me that could be a curse,-O,- so I will leave it at have fun and be safe!


----------



## Kingpennington

ANyone know if they draw the dedicated hunter tags before general deer tags??? The reason i ask is I put in for dedicated and my CWMU and general season and I had a $40 charge... Im thinking I drew the CWMU but I'm not super sure. I would think that because the dedicated hunter is pretty much a guaranteed draw that i got the CWMU not general buck.. what do you guys think?


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

Hey Saturn.. You are not the only person who is unlucky.. Don't get stressed.. I thought I had mine in the bag too.. And I have a ton of points.. Just don't think about the person/persons that drew it with no points.. I dwell on that stuff too much and its so negative.. Just trying to put a positive spin on it!! All I know is that I didn't draw Utah, and I say screw it for another year in utah.. I am now on to Arizona kaibab deer.. And I know that will be a given for me.. And I think there are better deer on that plateau than on the bookcliffs.. ( I hope I start a [email protected]%t storm with that comment. )


----------



## quakeycrazy

you guys realize today is the 20th, the draw is complete and announced at the end of the month, still over a week and a half away... don't get too stressed just yet. I had a buddy a few years ago with almost max points for his LE elk unit that the charge on his card didn't appear until two or three days before it was announced. I would wait until at least this Friday before coming up with another strategy.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

You are right.. It is only the 20th.. And maybe somehow there will be a person that missed the card charge deadline, and I get the tag.. Maybe.. 
I have just been charged a general deer, so I am assuming that I didn't draw the LE... That's how I know..


----------



## Springville Shooter

It has been a few years since I have drawn a LE tag in any state. As a result, I have spent some time researching and finding some great opportunity on OTC and general areas. Now I don't really care if I don't draw a LE because I will be hunting good bucks regardless. Moral of the story is to not put so much stock in the LE tags that you overlook OTC and general opportunity. My opinion is that if you base your hunting future solely upon LE tags that you don't have much of a future in hunting.-----SS


----------



## 06springfield

I know dedicated is 195 I dont know the cost of a CWMU sounds like you got the general deer tag.


----------



## saturn_guy

I would be thrilled for a General tag, that is pretty much all I put in for!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

CWMU is the same price as general deer. He most likely drew CWMU since it's drawn before the dedicated hunter which was his next choice.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Looks like we hit the lottery, with 3 general season deer tags and a LE elk. Now I just have to be patient and see who the lucky hunter is....my wife or my 14 year old.:grin::grin:


----------



## cmac

So when should we assume the fat lady has sung? I keep checking my account and nothing... I don't wanna lose hope but it looks like it's not going in my favor


----------



## KineKilla

I've got nuthin' on the CC yet.

I put in as a group of 3 for general deer and individually for LE Elk. I do notice that my son (one of the 3 general deer group) now shows as having 1 point for Buck Deer and 1 point for General Buck. I don't think he had any points prior to this year so I'm assuming his LE entry was missed thus granting him a point for the Buck Deer, and that maybe his first choice for this upcoming general deer season was also missed thus giving him a point for General Buck...?

Like I said, he is part of the group I put us all in for but no one else is showing as having received any points.

Just waiting.....patiently.


----------



## outdoorser

*2014 
*Oh man I am getting freaking excited to see what I draw this year!! Also wanting to see if my grandpa gets his LE elk tag.
Whats the _earliest _you guys have had your cc hit for tags in UT? 
I CAN"T WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## Huntin8

Been wondering the same thing! Im thinking the 25th? Last year was about 5 days before when I received my "unsuccessful".


----------



## goofy elk

Looks like the 16th this year.


----------



## KineKilla

I've been waiting for the CC Hits thread to pop up...and BAM! Just like clockwork, here it is! 

Honestly, I thought it would be a new one but a year old thread is just as good.


----------



## outdoorser

Oh man KineKilla, your last post just got my heart beating faster. I Read it quickly and didn't see where you said "thread" so it looked like this: "I've been waiting for the CC Hits to pop up...and BAM! Just like clockwork, here it is!" I figured you had had a cc hit:grin:


----------



## Fishhuntthendie

So.....I know the CC's dont usually get hit til about a week before the draw results are out....but I just couldn't help myself...checked my cc recent transactions this morning...and of course...there were no charges yet and I knew there wouldn't be...even if I do get lucky and draw. Despite several points in WY and not drawing my elk tag there and getting the "unsuccessful" from New Mexico last month for a Unit I have hunted for many years, I am really hoping for a UT LE elk tag this year. Anyone else as crazy anxious for the draw results in UT as I am?


----------



## goofy elk

Well, we are FINALY almost there ..:!:..

Should see pending CC charges by the end of the week....:grin:..


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

goofy elk said:


> Well, we are FINALY almost there ..:!:..
> 
> Should see pending CC charges by the end of the week....:grin:..


Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

I missed a call from the DWR yesterday during my Sunday nap. Not sure why the called...anyone get calls yesterday? I didn't think they would call on a Sunday.


----------



## mack1950

wish the mods would delete this post all the information is from last year


----------



## polarbear

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I missed a call from the DWR yesterday during my Sunday nap. Not sure why the called...anyone get calls yesterday? I didn't think they would call on a Sunday.


I got a call a couple days ago.... Upland game survey.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

polarbear said:


> I got a call a couple days ago.... Upland game survey.


Ahhhh...thanks Rusty!


----------



## svmoose

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I missed a call from the DWR yesterday during my Sunday nap. Not sure why the called...anyone get calls yesterday? I didn't think they would call on a Sunday.


I've also had survey calls come on Sunday -- more than once.


----------

